

Show HN: LinkShUI, a web CLI in the browser - pfraze
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4Y0XO0BdKM&feature=youtu.be

======
pfraze
This was written in JS using node and linkjs
(<https://github.com/pfraze/linkjs>). Let me know if you have any questions.

